# PreM Guidance Needed



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Looking for advice and help with PreM timing, sequence and application methods. I'm in NJ. I have KBG and would like to do my own PreM. I maintain HOC around 3 inches. I am seeking to control broadleafs, crabgrass and poa annua.

Ideally I think I'd like to spray a Dimension, Defendor, Gallery combo early spring. I have a battery backpack with teejet setup (have used for tenacity apps so I am OK at spraying). And possibly spay same combo late fall. My questions are what is best type of jet/nozzle. How to you get the product to the soil with 3 inch dense turf? How should I be thinking about split app of just Dimension later spring, and late summer / early fall app for poa.

Should I be using Dimension 2EW or WDG?

Should I be thinking about using Dimension in one part of the year, and prodiamine another part of the year?

Would something granular like Andersons Dimension on DG in a 150 SGN size be more effective in getting to the soil better than spraying?

Probably overthinking things but would welcome advice from those with experience


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey

I'm wondering why all the specialty herbicides. I use prodiamine and know others using dimension but I haven't heard anyone talking about specialty combos. Seems an expensive route to go.

As for how to get the product to the soil, you water it in. The label will say how much but usually half an inch works. For split apps you are looking at how much the max product you can apply per year, and cutting it in half. Then you do half in the spring and half in the late summer for poa protection.

Remember dense turf is the best way to prevent weeds, so if it's already dense a regular prem should work fine.

Tim


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

My thought was combining products (as suggested by the manufacturer) into one early season app and minimizing the rounds of postM apps. I have area where there is good turf, others where I've been hitting with glyphs and tenacity over the years and working on spreading/plugging. This season I got a ton of clover in addition to annua. Just trying to improve results and reduce time spent on apps. I'm comfortable with the extra investment needed for the front end and back end of season additions of Gallery and defendor. In the future when I have less bare spots I would back off those products

So it sounds like either a backpack or S15/25 push is fine, just as long as coverage is even and properly watered in


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CH3NO2 said:


> My thought was combining products (as suggested by the manufacturer) into one early season app and minimizing the rounds of postM apps. I have area where there is good turf, others where I've been hitting with glyphs and tenacity over the years and working on spreading/plugging. This season I got a ton of clover in addition to annua. Just trying to improve results and reduce time spent on apps. I'm comfortable with the extra investment needed for the front end and back end of season additions of Gallery and defendor. In the future when I have less bare spots I would back off those products
> 
> So it sounds like either a backpack or S15/25 push is fine, just as long as coverage is even and properly watered in


If you haven't already bought an S15/25, I would look closely at the new Chapin 97900.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Would someone be so kind and list the active ingredients that prevent crabgrass and annual bluegrass from germinating?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> Would someone be so kind and list the active ingredients that prevent crabgrass and annual bluegrass from germinating?


I think most of us here (on this site) use the active ingredient Prodiamine. It is commonly available in Wettable Dispersible Granule (WDG), liquid, and impregnated fertilizer (granular) form.

Other common pre-emergent active ingredients available in the U.S. include Dithiopyr (trade name Dimension) and Pendimethalin.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you.



Ware said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> > Would someone be so kind and list the active ingredients that prevent crabgrass and annual bluegrass from germinating?
> ...


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes I use Prodiamine. Haven't had any issues!


----------

